# ISO Chopped Chicken Liver Recipes



## mrsag (May 23, 2006)

Hi.
I am looking for a really great chopped chicken liver pate or salad what ever you want to call it. I have read plenty of them but I am looking for something a little different or some little ingredient added that makes a difference or makes it special. 

Thanks
mrsag


----------



## marmalady (May 23, 2006)

This isn't 'chopped' chicken liver, but it's a pate I've used for years, and is delicious!  Even folks who don't like chicken livers love this!

http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/recipe.cgi?r=55401


----------



## mrsag (May 23, 2006)

THANKS 
I want to try several recipes so I will definatly use this one.
mrsag


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2006)

My friend Bernie makes great chopped chicken liver. I know he adds caramalized onions, chicken broth, and a couple of chopped hardboiled eggs. 
I'll get his recipe and share it with you.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 23, 2006)

This isn't "chopped" chicken liver, but was one of my Czech grandmother's traditional appetizers.  These days, since husband isn't a chicken liver fan, I make it for myself sometimes as a meal.

1 container chicken livers
More butter than is good for you
Juice from one lemon
Caraway seeds
Salt & pepper to taste

Melt an obscene amount of butter in a pan.  Add chicken livers & saute until no longer pink.  Add lemon juice, caraway seeds, salt, & pepper to taste.  Serve with toothpicks as an appetizer, or serve over white rice as a meal.


----------



## mrsag (May 23, 2006)

this recipe of your czech grandma is not what i was looking for butttt!my hubby would love this because he love fried chicken livers!
Thanks

Constance your recipe is more on the pace of what i am looking for I would appreciate it if its that good to be able to try it.
thank you also

mrsag


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2006)

Mrsag...here you go...Bernie's Chopped Chicken Livers.

1 package of chicken livers from your supermarket or butcher a pound
2 large onions, peeled and coarsely chopped
2 hard boiled eggs, peeled, coarsely chopped
some sherry to "lubricate"
salt and peper to taste.
canola oil [or bacon fat, if you like flavor, and don't heed cholesterol] for sauteing
Process: Saute onions, seasoned with salt and pepper [garlic optional] until translucent, and starting to brown.
During this wash and dry livers. Add to skillet. Break up and turn as they brown. When no longer red or pink, move to a wooden chopping bowl or a chopping board, with fried onions and chopped hard eggs
Chop all in bowl wih "mezaluna" or a Chef Knife on a flat board. Add salt and pepper to taste, and a tbsp of sherry. Place in a bowl, cover and refrigerate.
Eat on toast or crackers.


----------



## Ishbel (May 24, 2006)

From one of Delia Smith's 'How to Cook' books

Delia Smith’s Chicken Liver Pate with Cognac, with Sweet-and-Sour Red Onion Salad

I either use the ramekins suggested in the recipe or make it in a loaf tin (I’ve also added sherry instead of cognac!)


----------



## mrsag (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Constance,
I think that little bit of sherry makes it different from most other recipes.Will definatly do this one.
Really appreciate the time you took.

mrsag


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2006)

No problem at all...I hope you enjoy it.

My friend Bern is 77 yrs old, a retired engineering consultant who has worked and lived all over the world. He considers his cooking "edible art", and I tend to agree.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2006)

Mrsag - I hope your husband will like it.  I know that it wasn't a chopped chicken liver recipe, but always tend to throw it out there when someone asks about chicken livers because chances are if they like chopped chicken liver, they'll like them sauteed as well - lol!!!


----------



## letscook (May 30, 2006)

I make this one and never have any left.

Liver Pate
saute till liver is done and not crispy
as it is cooking mash liver with fork
1-lb Chicken liver chopped
1/4 cup diced onion
3 tbl butter
add 1 - 8 oz cream cheese and mix in to liver mixture till blended
then add
1/4 tsp each oregano & basil
chopped pepperoni  (never measured it but would say about 1/2 cup  (I have used cooked bacon too)
salt and pepper to taste.
place into a plastic wrap lined bowl or container  refridge till firm and when ready to serve remove from container onto plate and serve with your favorite  crackers.

I love this hot also.
When I plate it I put it on top of plate of large leaf lettuce and then put hard boil eggs wedges -red & green peppers  rings around it.


----------



## Chopstix (Jun 2, 2006)

I used to gobble up liver pate.  Until I learned to cook and discovered that recipes for liver pate normally call for at least half part butter to one part liver.  I've even seen recipes with 1:1 butter to liver ratio.  Since then, I've been cautious when eating liver pate, and has never made it myself.

Thanks to Constance and Letscook,  I will try making liver pate using your recipes since they call for no butter or very little of it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 2, 2006)

1 lb chicken(or veal liver, yum)
1 onion, diced and sweated
1 hard boiled egg
4 T rendered chicken fat


Sautee liver of chioce, add onion, deglaze with a little sherry, and fat.

Put in a mixing bowl, and diced hard boiled egg, and mix to desired consistancy. Suitable for all mashugnas!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 21, 2014)

looking for some chopped chicken liver action, i had to bump this thread from 2006!  it's been way too long since i've seen chopped chicken liver anywhere--on a menu, in a deli, or enjoyed it at a friend's house.  i never learned to make it myself, but now that will have to change.  one of the farms where i buy my organic eggs also sells chickens, and now they are offering healthy, organic chicken livers for sale, too!  
   tattrat, your recipe is one i'd like to try.  can you tell me if i can substitute duck fat for the rendered chicken fat without a problem?  and, how important is the sherry to the flavor of this dish?
gawd, my mouth is watering just thinking about this delish, much-missed treat....


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2014)

my buddy ozzy used to make chicken liver meatballs loaded with thyme and garlic, browned them in bacon fat,  sauteed gizzards in butter and more bacon fat, made a sort of thin gravy and finished everything in the gravy.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 22, 2014)

well, that all sounds yummy too, bt.  by chicken liver meatballs, do you mean a ground meat mixture combined with what(?)-- raw or lightly sauteed chicken liver pieces, and then fried?  do you have anything like an approximate recipe for this, bt?
   nuts!  my chopped chicken liver aspirations will have to be put on hold for awhile. as i was posting my questions re the chch liver recipe here, polyface farms ran out of chicken livers to sell!  i'm hoping next week....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2014)

Vit,

If you don't have sherry, try cognac or fresh lemon juice.

Also try making a batch of Chicken livers alla Caruso!

This video goes into great detail and uses Pomi tomatoes, in a box.  I would just make a pot of sauce and freeze it in portions or use a good jarred sauce.  When you are in the mood for Chicken livers alla Caruso just saute a few mushrooms and chicken livers dusted with seasoned flour, add a cup or two of sauce and dinner is ready in the time it takes to cook the pasta!

Pasta Recipes: Italian Food: Italian Food Recipes: Spaghetti Recipes: Pasta Alla Caruso - YouTube


----------



## vitauta (Oct 22, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Vit,
> 
> If you don't have sherry, try cognac or fresh lemon juice.
> 
> ...



chicken livers alla caruso looks positively scrumptious!  ty, aunt bea.  only, it seems the liver is cooking for nearly 1/2 hour, total, in that vid.  do i want to be doing that?  i've always thought chicken livers should be barely cooked through.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2014)

vitauta said:


> well, that all sounds yummy too, bt.  by chicken liver meatballs, do you mean a ground meat mixture combined with what(?)-- raw or lightly sauteed chicken liver pieces, and then fried?  do you have anything like an approximate recipe for this, bt?
> nuts!  my chopped chicken liver aspirations will have to be put on hold for awhile. as i was posting my questions re the chch liver recipe here, polyface farms ran out of chicken livers to sell!  i'm hoping next week....



i'm not exactly sure, vit, but i think he seared them off just a little, then chopped them fine and added an egg, breadcrumbs, and the herbs and garlic.

it's been a while since he made them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 22, 2014)

mrsag said:


> Hi.
> I am looking for a really great chopped chicken liver pate or salad what ever you want to call it. I have read plenty of them but I am looking for something a little different or some little ingredient added that makes a difference or makes it special.
> 
> Thanks
> mrsag


This is a quick chicken liver pate based very, very loosely on an old recipe of Elizabeth David and it doesn't have a silly ratio of butter to livers.

I prefer it as a smooth pate and for spreading on good bread or hot toast but you can process it for less time so it's coarser. It was very popular when I used to make pates and terrines for local pubs and restaurants. 
1lb chicken livers
butter for sautéing

small glass each of sherry and brandy (or just sherry)
salt and black pepper
2 extra ounces butter
clove of garlic
pinch of mixed spice (the mix you'd use in fruit cake - dunno know what it's called in North America)
Pinch of powdered herbs (eg thyme, rosemary NOT sage!)

Clean livers well, making sure you remove even the slightest bit of yellowish/greenish staining as this will make the pate bitter and rinse them and pat dry on kitchen paper. Saute them in butter until they are cooked but still pink inside.

Put the livers into the processor. Add the alcohol to the frying pan/skillet and bring to boil to collect the debris out from the bottom of the pan. Pour the liquid into the processor, add the rest of the ingredients and process until they reach the consistency you like. Put into a small ceramic container and refrigerate until required. If keeping overnight or longer cover with 1/2 an inch of melted butter to seal the surface.

If you don't have a processor you can mash the livers with a fork.

You can use any poultry livers - duck, turkey, goose. It's easy to scale up or down according to your requirements.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2014)

vitauta said:


> chicken livers alla caruso looks positively scrumptious!  ty, aunt bea.  only, it seems the liver is cooking for nearly 1/2 hour, total, in that vid.  do i want to be doing that?  i've always thought chicken livers should be barely cooked through.



I saute them for a few minutes, then add them to the finished sauce so that they reheat, still a little pink in the center. 

I never follow the directions, I just go for the concept and then do my own thing!


----------



## di reston (Oct 22, 2014)

*chicken liver recipes*

This is an Italian recipe I learned 40 years ago!

Crostini with chicken livers

Ciabatta bread cut into thick slices - about 1cm+, lightly fried untio just crisp in butter.

500gr. chicken livers
100gr pig's liver (optional)
fresh chicken stock
1 tbs chopped fresh parsley
a sprinkling of flour
3 anchovy fillets
1 - 2 teaspoons chopped capers
lemon juice to taste
buter and olive oil
a grind of black pepper

Put the butter and oil into a skillet and cook the chicken livers whole until pink in the middle. Remove from the pan and chope them fine. Return to the pan. Add a little flour to bind and a bit of stock at a time, just enough to bind the mixture not too thickly. Add the anchovies and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper. Lastly, just before making up the crostini, add the fresh chopped parsley and chopped capers. Eat while still hot.
Buon appetito!

ciao di reston


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2014)

The secret to the best chopped liver is a carrot. When you cook liver you have to cook it with couple of small carrots. 

I never measure, but let's see:

2-3 chicken livers
2-3 baby carrots
1 small onion finely (very important) diced
1-2 hard boiled egg
Salt/pepper to taste
Oil for frying

Liver cooks fairly fast, so I would probably start with carrots cooking in the pot. When carrots are starting to get soft add cleaned, well rinsed liver. Cook till just done and no blood is visible. Do not overcook. While it is cooking fry onions in a liberal amount of fat of your choosing. Season to taste, fry until golden brown. Also make hard boiled eggs. When liver is ready, I prefer meat grinder, but food processor will also work. Put everythings thru meat grinder or food processor, unless you truly want chopped liver, then take two small cleavers and chop it up.When using food processor make sure to pulse it and do not let it turn into paste. The mixture should have some texture to it. Season to taste with salt and pepper if you like (personally I do not add pepper).
If it is too dry add one more carrot, if it is too wet, add one more egg.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> The secret to the best chopped liver is a carrot. When you cook liver you have to cook it with couple of small carrots.
> 
> I never measure, but let's see:
> 
> ...



Thanks Charlie!

This recipe is just the right size for me!  

I think I will give it a try using the liver from the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## Reed422 (Nov 9, 2014)

My Mom's recipe would be poached or sauted chicken liver, hard boiled eggs, sweated onions, mayo and ritz crackers.  She would mash it up with a tater masher.  Came out great, I need to make more.  Organ meat is supposed to be super healthy in small doses, or something. Whatever, it's tasty!


----------

